# Scanning Panoramic Negatives



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Somewhere in my house I`ve got a set of 35 mm negatives from a roll of film I took on a KMZ Horizont camera. When they turn up I`d like to have them scanned on to disc for viewing on my computer, can anyone recommend a firm that could do this for me?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I would gladly do it for you with my film scanner, but the risk of losing the negatives in the mail while crossing the ocean is a bit of a problem. Perhaps someone else more local has a film scanner?

Later,

William


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Somewhere in my house I`ve got a set of 35 mm negatives from a roll of film I took on a KMZ Horizont camera. When they turn up I`d like to have them scanned on to disc for viewing on my computer, can anyone recommend a firm that could do this for me?


I would have helped you but I have not seen my old film scanner for many years since switching to digital. I used to scan from negatives all the time back in the late 90's, I'll have a search for it but can't promise anything.

Incidentally I do have a Russian Horizon 202 camera on my desk right now as I speak. I loved it but haven't used it for many years either, wouldn't mind giving it a go some time again.

Tony


----------

